# Sổ tay 6 bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ khi thời tiết gia mùa(đông – xuân)



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (21/12/18)

Giao mùa là thời kỳ mà vi khuẩn gây bệnh sinh sôi nảy nở, đặc biệt là mùa đông – xuân, gây hại cho sức khỏe của tất cả mọi người trong đó trẻ em là đối tượng dễ bị nhiễm bệnh. Các bậc làm cha làm mẹ cần có những biện pháp và hiểu biết về bệnh để kịp thời chữa trị tránh trường hợp bệnh ngày trầm trọng nguy hiểm đến các bé.





​
*Viêm đường hô hấp*
Viêm đường hô hấp là bệnh mà dường như mỗi khi mùa đông đến sẽ được nhắc đến rất nhiều. Có 2 loại viêm đường hô hấp là trên(viêm mủi-họng, VA, viêm Amidan, ho và cảm lạnh) và dưới(viêm thanh quản, phế quản, khí quản, tiểu phế quản và phổi). Khi mắc bệnh viêm đường hô hấp trên thì bé sẽ có các triệu chứng như sốt cao, vừa ho vừa hắt hơi, sổ mủi, nghẹt mủi. Đặc biệt nếu trẻ dưới 1 tuổi sẽ quấy khóc, nôn mửa…





​
Khi mắc bệnh viêm đường hô hấp dưới thì trẻ có dấu hiệu như khó thở, thở nhanh, mủi phập phồng, khi bú trẻ dễ bị trướng bụng, da xanh tím…

*Viêm tai giữa*
Đây được xem là bệnh dễ gặp ở trẻ dưới 3 tuổi, trẻ sẽ bị đau trong tai, sốt cao từ 39-40 độ, nôn, kém ăn, đi ngoài dạng lỏng và một số vấn đề về thính giác. Có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến bệnh như bị nhiễm lạnh, do chọc ngấy vào tai, không khí ô nhiễm…riêng đối với trẻ nhỏ từ 6-18 tháng tuổi có thể do sức đề kháng yếu hay không may bị sữa vào tai.

*Bệnh tiêu chảy*
Bệnh tiêu chảy thường xảy ra quanh năm, tuy nhiên vào mùa đông thì tình trạng bệnh diễn ra nhiều hơn và nặng hơn. Khi bị tiêu chảy trẻ đi ngoài liên tục, phân có dạng lỏng và mùi tanh. Bị tiêu chảy kéo dài sẽ khiến cơ thể bị mất nước dẫn đến khô kiệt, bệnh tiêu chảy không khó điều trị nhưng các mẹ cần có kiến thức đầy đủ và chửa trị kịp thời mới bảo vệ được sức khỏe và tính mạng cho trẻ.






​*Bệnh thủy đậu*
Được xem là bệnh lây nhiễm xảy ra thường xuyên vào mùa đông-xuân khi mắc bệnh trẻ sẽ bị sốt, uể oải, đau đầu, chán ăn…từ 10-20 ngày. Sau đó da trẻ sẽ xuất hiện nốt hồng khắp người, chứa nước sau đó vỡ ra, đóng vảy. Bệnh lây qua đường hô hấp và tiếp xúc với dịch cơ thể. Nếu không biết cách chăm sóc dễ bị nhiễm trùng, viêm phổi, viêm não dẫn đến tử vong.

*Viêm mủi dị ứng*
Bệnh viêm mủi dị ứng dễ dàng mắc phải đối với những trẻ có cơ địa mẫn cảm với sự thay đổi của thời tiết, khi mắc bệnh trẻ sẽ bị ngứa mủi, hắt hơi liên tục, sổ mủi, thậm chí ù tai và khó thở. Bệnh chủ yếu lây qua đường hô hấp, lông động vật…nếu không biết cách phòng ngừa và điều trị tốt dễ dẫn đến hen phế quản, hen suyễn và viêm abidan.

*Viêm phế quản*
Viêm phế quản là bệnh dễ lây nhiễm qua đường hô hấp, nguyên nhân chủ yếu là trẻ tiếp xúc mới mầm bệnh, biểu hiện khi mắc bệnh thường là ho, ho có đàm, chảy mủi, sốt cao, khó thở, bỏ ăn. Nếu bệnh biến chứng có thể gây suy hô hấp, viêm phổi, …cần đưa trẻ đến các cơ sở y tế kịp thời.





​
Trên đây là những bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ khi thời tiết chuyển mùa, đặc biệt là mùa đông. Các mẹ cần nắm rỏ cũng như phát hiện kịp thời.
Bổ sung thêm những kiến thức bổ ích bằng cách truy cập fanpage: : https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

